

Show HN: Bunchy - Social Funding - brackin
http://bunchy.com

======
brackin
Hey guys! Just wanted to show you version one of a product I'm building. It
allows anyone to instantly generate a funding page and if you hit your target,
the money is moved to your account via Stripe.

Because of Stripe we only support UK, US and Canadian customers at the moment.

Once a project is funded you can export the emails and other data and there
are no limitations on project type, amount, etc. People are free to create as
many as they want.

<http://i.imgur.com/om4cKXq.png>

